
The Inaugural Address in 1,474 megapixels - robg
http://www.gigapan.org/viewGigapan.php?id=15374&window_height=844&window_width=1665
======
matt1
It's like a geeky political version of Where's Waldo?

For a bonus, check out Bush's face.

~~~
kilowatt
If I'd gone I would have definitely worn the striped outfit. Maybe even a hat
so you could play WW from space!

------
ryanwaggoner
Several questions:

1\. Where are the snipers?

2\. What's the point of having 5000 press photographers all taking the same
photos? Wouldn't it make more sense to hire 5 and have them take photos for
all the news organizations?

~~~
mseebach
1: Either out of sight, or not there. With a density like that, what would a
sniper do? Snipers are good for covering open ground, not what probably the
most densely crowded area in America. Good screening and lots and lots of
manpower on the ground is the only thing that works.

2: Pictures like this. Innovation doesn't happen in a room where 5.000
mediaoutlets try to hash out the photo-policy they want for a given event.
Btw. it's probably more like 50 that gets up close. AP and others do exactly
what you're suggesting.

------
Caged
And this is Clarence Thomas sleeping at said Inaugural:
[http://img.skitch.com/20090127-jr8uwqqb5dqyu81u6u81egxt2m.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20090127-jr8uwqqb5dqyu81u6u81egxt2m.jpg)

------
jm4
That's pretty neat. Did anyone else see the doofus sitting several rows behind
Obama wearing a Green Bay Packers hat? Geez... It's the presidential
inauguration for crying out loud.

~~~
numair
You have to love the great American tradition of poor fashion sense; I can
imagine what my European friends would be thinking if they saw the crowd in
this photo...

------
aquarin
If you look at the left, one of the photographers have 2 heads :)

1\. Where are the snipers? - look at the big buildings on the horizon. Some of
them have people on the roofs.

------
mshafrir
Justice Clarence Thomas is catching up on some sleep.

